# secret nappy santa *let me know youve received it*



## princessellie

ok so these are the people doing the secret nappy santa this year

princessellie NAPPY RECEIVED 
kirsten1985 NAPPY RECEIVED
saraendepity NAPPY RECEIVED
babyshambelle 
faerie NAPPY RECEIVED
vici NAPPY RECEIVED
pink_witch NAPPY RECEIVED
jayleigh-ann NAPPY RECEIVED
k477uk NAPPY RECEIVED
thelilbump 
dippydee NAPPY RECEIVED
lunaty NAPPY RECEIVED

let me know if you no longer want to do it and i will take you off the list

*EDIT PP - Ladies Ellie has requested that you need to pm me your addresses by 11.59pm on Thursday 5th November. I will update the abov list to say who has pm'd me and if you could just reply to this thread saying you have recieved your pm once they come out it would be much appreciated.

I have made this a temp sticky until all of the pm's are sent and recieved so its easy to keep track of *



*RULES​*

* The budget is £18 + post *by recorded delivery*

* You MUST PM me the tracking number once your parcel has been posted

* By signing up you commit to having the time to come and answer ALL the questions asked by other participants

* You will receive the name and address of your Secret Santa recipient as soon as possible.

* All packages should arrive no later than Thursday 3rd December (although as close to this date as possible)

* Please only use this thread to answer the questionnaire, any other questions / chat to be in a separate thread

* You must complete your questionnaire no later than 31st October or you will be removed from the list and will not be taking part




*Questions​*

1. name
2. location
3. baby's name
4. baby's age at xmas
5. baby's sex
6. baby weight 
7. fave type of nappy (pocket / 2part / aio)
8. least fave type of nappy
9. preferred fastening (poppers / aplix / nippa)
10. brief description of stash 
11. additional info you think might help your santa

:happydance:

answer away girlies :D im sooo bloody excited!!


----------



## princessellie

1. name - ellie
2. location - bootle, england
3. baby's name - leyla-grace
4. baby's age at xmas - 11 months
5. baby's sex - female
6. baby weight - 20lbs(ish) now, cant imagine she'll be much more than that at xmas tbh
7. fave type of nappy (pocket / 2part / aio) - pocket
8. least fave type of nappy - hmm i dont know really, i guess 2parters although she wears those for bed most nights
9. preferred fastening (poppers / aplix / nippa) - i dont mind so long as it is adjustable
10. brief description of stash - loads of mammy made fleece pockets, few wonderoos, one fuzzi bunz, one drybees, loads of motherease btp, one naturebabies stuffables, loads of wraps, plenty of fleece liners, few washable wipes
11. additional info you think might help your santa - i like bright colours, very girly colours, nothing too unisex unless its mixed with something really girly, i wouldnt mind a few more washable wipes or a night time pop in if you can get them in bright girly colours :winkwink: 

x


----------



## Faerie

1. name - Henny
2. location - France
3. baby's name - Sofia Lily
4. baby's age at xmas- nearly 8 months
5. baby's sex - Female
6. baby weight - approx 6kg (13.2lbs) 
7. fave type of nappy (pocket / 2part / aio) - pocket
8. least fave type of nappy - fitted, only because the ones I've tried have to be changed after 1.5 hours
9. preferred fastening (poppers / aplix / nippa) - aplix
10. brief description of stash - 5 gro babys with a zillion snap-ins, 1 BB bamboo, 1 Hahtuvahullu, 3 pop-ins for night, 1 mammy made, 1 cuddly-bub, 2 fuzzi bunz, 20 little lambs and 1 mommy's touch (selling last 3 mentioned). 
11. additional info you think might help your santa - I love retro prints. I tend to buy unisex (thinking of no2), though have some girly. I actually have more popper nappies than aplix but DH always gets them wrong so think aplix is the way to go! Might be a convert to sized nappies, either or is fine. Sofia is allergic to velour. She's long and skinny!


----------



## kirsten1985

1. name - Kirsten
2. location - Alfreton, England
3. baby's name - Freya Rose
4. baby's age at Xmas- 7.5 months
5. baby's sex - Female
6. baby weight - 14lb 4oz (end of october).
7. fave type of nappy (pocket / 2part / aio) - AIO
8. least fave type of nappy - Fitted, not all that keen on pockets, but open to trying one.
9. preferred fastening (poppers / aplix / nippa) - Aplix or Poppers.
10.brief description of stash - BG AIO Organics, Pop Ins. In the past have used but sold Old Style Blueberries, Little Lambs, Fuzzi Bunz, Motherease Sandys, Bambeasy's.
11. additional info you think might help your santa - I prefer Birth to Potty rather than sized, I have all BG AIOs and Pop Ins, so don't really want any more! Would like a girly nappy as most of mine are unisex, I don't like Fuzzi Bunz! I quite like the idea of a nappy with minky fabric, as I have never had one.
:)


----------



## saraendepity

1. name Sara
2. locationDurham (north east uk)
3. baby's nameDaisy Grace
4. baby's ageshe will be just over 6 months at christmas
5. baby's sexGirlie!
6. baby weightShe was 12lb 15 oz at last weigh in! i will update as soon as we get our secret santas so my santa will have more of an idea at the time :)
7. fave type of nappy (pocket / 2part / aio)I love my pockets but also like ai2 too!
8. least fave type of nappyAIO but i dont detest them!!!! just not my fave!!!!!
9. preferred fastening (poppers / aplix / nippa)not too bothered tbh but oh prefers aplix!
10. Brief description of stash i have a few BB's which i love and a few Itti d'lish which i also love !! i also have fuzzis weenotions BG mothercare smart nappies some mammy made's some i have made myself pop ins nappies by minki tiny eco wraps and terry flats and naughty babies!! most of my stash are pockets but i also have (and love) all in two's
11. additional info you think might help your santaDaisy is a very girlie girl and we nearly always have her in pink!!! Lol i am a nappy freak and will love ANYTHING we get! Daisy has vey skinny legs and is quite slim but very long - we are in size medium in sized nappies (apart from itti's) as she is too long and they werent coming up high enough !!oh and i LOVE LOVE LOVE minki !!!! he he 

:happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

*1. name ...
2. location  England
3. baby's name 
4. baby's age at Xmas 15 months 
5. baby's sex girl
6. baby weight Ill come back and answer this later this week but approx 22lbs ish to date (October)
7. fave type of nappy (pocket / 2part / aio) Pocket
8. least fave type of nappy Fitted
9. preferred fastening (poppers / aplix / nippa) Don't mind either poppers or aplix 
10. breif description of stash Mios, 1 pink lavander and sage BB, 1 lilac daisy fuzzi bunz, 1 pretty in pink and 1 jade Itii Bitii. Also got few BG v3's in white, zinnea and blossom which we use for night time so don't mind if they're doubled up. 
11. additional info you think might help your santa; we love cute girly nappies that we can show off. My Lo is reasonably petite so we try not to go for anything to bulky. Prefer one size (BTP) really as they always seem to fit better. Also, drying time is an issue as we don't have a tumble dryer. Thankyou Santa  *


----------



## Babyshambelle

1. name - Laura
2. location - Stockport, England
3. baby's name - Olivia Rose
4. baby's age - 6 and a half months at xmas! 
5. baby's sex - Girly girl
6. baby weight - I reckon about 16lb by xmas!
7. fave type of nappy (pocket / 2part / aio) - Pockets
8. least fave type of nappy - AIOs due to lack of tumble drier and fitteds because I dislike the way they make Olivia feel wet all over when we used the bamboozles.
9. preferred fastening (poppers / aplix / nippa) - Prefer poppers or aplix, have never used a nippa, but willing to try!
10. Description of stash - I have blueberry BTP's, bum genius normals, fuzzi bunz, weenotions, variety of 'ebay cheapie' nappies, smart nappies, pop ins, have had bamboozles. I'm sure there's more....I'll add to this when i remember! 
11. additional info you think might help your santa - Biggest thing is we don't have a tumble drier, so a nappy that takes aaaaages to dry wouldn't be practical (though I have a hot boiler cupboard that can dry a pop-in overnight :thumbup:). Olivia is a girly girl and I like her in girly colours/prints a lot :cloud9:. She's got chunky thighs :haha: And I don't really mind if we get a sized or BTP. I'll think of some more things to put here in a bit! Thankyou santaaa :hugs:


----------



## K477uk

1. name Kathryn
2. location Kirkby in Ashfield - Nottinghamshire UK
3. baby's name Isaac
4. baby's age 14 weeks (at Xmas)
5. baby's sex Male
6. baby weight 8lb10 at last weigh in (although the way he's been feeding should be loads more!)
7. fave type of nappy (pocket / 2part / aio) Erm.. Don't have that much experience - only really use 2 part, although am trying AIO
8. least fave type of nappy As above - don't have a least fav
9. preferred fastening (poppers / aplix / nippa) Aplix
10. brief description of stash I have Motherease one size, Tots bots wraps and 3 itti bittis
11. additional info you think might help your santa Newbie Clothbum here.. I currently use Motherease one size with wraps, tots bots and Motherease ones. Have Itti Bittis on order to try - so am fairly flexiable! I prefer bright colours, especially purple although DH prefers Isaac to be mroe boyish!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

1. name *Jayleigh*
2. location *Leicester*
3. baby's name *Halen*
4. baby's age *6 months (and 6 days lol)by xmas*
5. baby's sex *Boy*
6. baby weight *Approx 16-17lb by xmas*
7. fave type of nappy (pocket / 2part / aio) *Pocket*
8. least fave type of nappy *None, I'm happy with anything*
9. preferred fastening (poppers / aplix / nippa) *I'm happy with any*
10.Brief description of stash * BG V3 and Wonderoos (not a big stash I know lol)*
11. additional info you think might help your santa *I prefere birth to potty rather than sized and love love LOVE anything animal print/funky boys prints*


----------



## Vici

1. name - Vici
2. location - Suffolk
3. baby's name - Imogen
4. baby's age - 4 months at xmas
5. baby's sex - Girl
6. baby weight - Maybe 13- 13 1/2lb by xmas!!
7. fave type of nappy (pocket / 2part / aio) AIO or pocket
8. least fave type of nappy - 2 parters!
9. preferred fastening (poppers / aplix / nippa) Velcro altho don't mind poppers!
10. brief description of stash - LOTS of ittis, BG AIOs, BG Pockets, Fuzzis, Swaddlebees AIOs, Wonderoos Pockets and Cotton and Bamboo fitteds :)
11. additional info you think might help your santa - We love girly nappies and don't mind brights or patterns. We like pretty embroidery and prefer sized nappies to BTP :D


----------



## Lunaty

What a lovely idea!!!!
Could i still join in or are there uneven numbers then?!


----------



## dippy dee

1. name Donna
2. location staffordshire
3. baby's name Harley
4. baby's age at xmas10 months
5. baby's sex lil man
6. baby weight last i knew was 22.13lb
7. fave type of nappy (pocket / 2part / aio)pockets or ai2
8. least fave type of nappytots bots, motherease
9. preferred fastening (poppers / aplix / nippa)any
10. additional info you think might help your santa i love my itti's and bg and ones like this, i am dying to try something like a bb. Harley in in size large nappies or btp ones as he is very chunky and long, i'm sure anything you get us will be loved:kiss:


----------



## Pink_Witch

1. name nicki
2. locationstaffordshire
3. baby's nameernie
4. baby's age at xmas7 months
5. baby's sexboy
6. baby weight havent been weighed since 8 weeks
7. fave type of nappy (pocket / 2part / aio)pocket
8. least fave type of nappybambino mio
9. preferred fastening (poppers / aplix / nippa)aplix
10. additional info you think might help your santalove the btp ones and funky colours/designs any new fluff will be well loved:)

11. description of stash- i have lots of smart nappies, 5 totsbots bamboozles, loads of kushies, 2 blueberrys


----------



## kirsten1985

people need to update with the extra question!

Mine is done :)


----------



## thelilbump

edited


----------



## saraendepity

edited mine too :)


----------



## bunnyhop

am i too late to join?


----------



## Babyshambelle

Mines done!


----------



## Vici

Mines done!!

Don't think so BunnyHop :)


----------



## Lunaty

*1. name - Samantha
2. location - Auckland / New Zealand
3. baby's name - Cole
4. baby's age at xmas - Hopefully around 3 weeks 
5. baby's sex - Male
6. baby weight - suspected around 8 lbs at birth , so i guess small or btp is best?!
7. fave type of nappy (pocket / 2part / aio) - AIO or AI2, pocket is fine too.. 
8. least fave type of nappy - Flat or fitted as there is so many different systems
9. preferred fastening (poppers / aplix / nippa) - Poppers or aplix are preferred  
10. brief description of stash - Have around 6 BG's v3 - 3 itti's 1 Gro baby, and some random other AIO's and pockets.. most in size Sml. please note i have a lot of yellow / green and blue in my stash so other cool colors preferred 
11. additional info you think might help your santa - As i already have quite a stash of 'sml' sized nappies id preffer a BTP size, i have yet to find a good night nappy and obviously have a weakness for colorful prints ...  id like to try different brands but i do really like the gro baby nappies too!*


----------



## princessellie

bunnyhop said:


> am i too late to join?

sorry babes, we are full :(

x


----------



## bunnyhop

princessellie said:


> bunnyhop said:
> 
> 
> am i too late to join?
> 
> sorry babes, we are full :(
> 
> xClick to expand...


Ok thanks for letting me know


----------



## princessellie

no probs hun

x


----------



## polo_princess

Have updated the first post and made this a temp sticky


----------



## princessellie

yay thanks babes

x


----------



## Faerie

Got my PM, so excited!


----------



## princessellie

was just thinking, most people shouldve received by now so let me know uve got it and i'll update the list :D

x


----------



## K477uk

I've got mine!


----------



## Faerie

Got mine last week :happydance:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I got mine...and was the first to open theirs lol


----------



## saraendepity

i think i might have mine- i have parcels waiting at the PO so i will let you no on monday :)


----------



## Pink_Witch

got mine the other day and its :thumbup:


----------



## Vici

Got mine and its fab :D


----------



## Lunaty

Laura recieved her's too though she hasnt been online in a while, wonder if she opened it yet?!


----------



## princessellie

i dont know, has anyone heard from her, she hasnt been on for aggges, does anyone have her on fb or anything, im worried

x


----------



## Lunaty

princessellie said:


> i dont know, has anyone heard from her, she hasnt been on for aggges, does anyone have her on fb or anything, im worried
> 
> x

Last thing ive heard was her saying she had split from her partner and moved to her family?! Or somewhat in that direction.. :shrug:

I hope she is alright!


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah also I thought she said her laptop had broken, ahe came on here using her friends wii, so I think she is finding it hard to get online. :(


----------



## Faerie

Lunaty said:


> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> i dont know, has anyone heard from her, she hasnt been on for aggges, does anyone have her on fb or anything, im worried
> 
> x
> 
> Last thing ive heard was her saying she had split from her partner and moved to her family?! Or somewhat in that direction.. :shrug:
> 
> I hope she is alright!Click to expand...

Whaaat?!? I didn't know that :cry: Poor Laura.


----------



## thelilbump

Hope Laura's okay :hugs: to you x


----------



## saraendepity

yeh she was on a few days ago - maybe a week or so ? and said she was having family probs and her laptop was dead but she was ok and would catch up soon ...hope she is ok :D


----------



## princessellie

yeh i saw the wii message but she hasnt been online since then, and that was in november :(

x


----------



## saraendepity

was it ?? i thought it was only a couple of days ago?? i think i have her on my facebook, not too sure ? will go look


----------



## saraendepity

no she's not :dohh: hope she's ok


----------



## Lunaty

:wohoo: i got my SS nappy :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## thelilbump

:happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

:happydance: i got mine too:) :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

:happydance: have you been a good girl and saved it or are ya gonna open it? :angelnot:


----------



## saraendepity

:blush: its open:) i couldnt resist and rob wanted it open too :):):) i love love love it (and all the little extras:D) thanks so so so much SS (are we telling people who we got them from ?


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah just say! Most others have!! What is it??!!!


----------



## saraendepity

its a Muttaqin light blue with lush little flowers on it its prpoer gawwwjus! :D and some ellas house wipes, a raw silk liner and some wipe solution cubes :)


----------



## princessellie

aww i couldnt get mine any extras cos it was already so over the budget and paul wouldve gone mad lmao

x


----------



## thelilbump

I went a little over budget but it's all good (hopefully :haha:)


----------



## saraendepity

LOL :D there was loads more i wanted for my person ..... Damn the spending limit!!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Pics sara! I don't know what one of those looks like!! Yeah I went a bit over too, and mine was from a dif country, so I got fairly confuddled by the exchange rate anyway :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

LOl i know exactly what you girls mean!
I must say i have really enjoyed the whole secret santa thinggie even though i was naughty and couldn't wait till Christmas ;)


----------



## saraendepity

LOL i dont think anyone has managed to wait till christmas :dohh: oh well LOL 

i think we should plan something like this for half way through the year or something....was thinking maybe we could do it for birthdays but dont think it would work with new people joining through the year and possibly droppin out :shrug:


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> LOL i dont think anyone has managed to wait till christmas :dohh: oh well LOL
> 
> i think we should plan something like this for half way through the year or something....was thinking maybe we could do it for birthdays but dont think it would work with new people joining through the year and possibly droppin out :shrug:

True, maybe a easter nappy? Or some other special occasion?


----------



## princessellie

saraendepity said:


> LOL i dont think anyone has managed to wait till christmas :dohh: oh well LOL

:smug:


----------



## kirsten1985

I got my nappy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I opened it :blush: Only because it had a bit of paper on the front which said which brand it was, so I knew then and thought I may as well open it!

It's a purple princess Slinki Minki!!!

It's gorgeous!!!!! I'm not saying who it's from though :haha: 

Only prob is it's a large, and I just looked at the sizing on their website and Freya is small/medium, so I don't know what to do??!!

Heeeelp!!


----------



## thelilbump

is there only me who hasn't received it yet? :cry: :blush: I think my SS has been having problems with the post or somethin though so i'll let them off :haha: :hugs:

Aww Kirsten, I'm not familiar with their sizes, how long will it take her to grow into it?


----------



## kirsten1985

It is 18-30lb, she is at the top end of 14lb now, so I don't know, lol. I'll get feeding her up! :lol: It's lovely though, I'll put a pic up soon!! 

Oh and it was from Nicki (Pink Witch), so thank you sooooo much!!! :kiss:


----------



## thelilbump

I don't think it will be long before she fits in it :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

Daisy is a medium in Nappies by minki, and i do think they come up a little small compared to their sizings:) 

cant wait to see piccies :D


----------



## kirsten1985

https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/newnappyu009.jpg

https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/newnappyu012.jpg

https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/newnappyu013.jpg

It is a fair bit too big, but better than being too small!! She will grow into it :lol: Also, it looks a bit less fat as I have no inserts in it, I need to buy some now! :D


----------



## saraendepity

:cloud9: thats soo soo cute!!


----------



## princessellie

awww soo soo cute!!

x


----------



## thelilbump

awww thats adorable!


----------



## princessellie

aww i cant wait to see what i got :cloud9:

x


----------



## kirsten1985

I wish I hadn't seen what mine was on the outside of the parcel, I was really going to leave it 'til Christmas. I saw it before I even signed for it!! I want to know what you got too ellie!


----------



## Lunaty

booh i want to show mine off too!!!
hopefully i can sneek cole into the nap this afternoon.. maybe even over a sposie LOL.. he may pull a face though :haha:


----------



## Pink_Witch

:thumbup: yay kirsten glad it arrived ok!! Did it need inserts, i didnt realise :nope: im sorry!!

I thought id order the bigger size as it would last her a bit longer,. she looks sooooooooooooooo cute in it-im glad you like it, i love it but i dont think ern would appreciate a girly nappy!!:haha:


----------



## Lunaty

Okay so i bit the bullet he was having some nappy free time and i couldnt resist putting him in his SS nappy!!

Even though it is one size, it seems to fit like a glove and i cant believe how much more comfy it looks and feels :thumbup:

even DH is impressed :happydance:

So here he is, in his first cloth nappy.. he stayed in it for only 10 min as he had cream on his bum (i used a flushable liner) and is still pooing like mad LOL

https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs096.snc3/16331_191429207150_569242150_3123412_7810991_n.jpg


----------



## kirsten1985

Awwwww Sam he is adorable! So is the nappy! Look at his spiky hair :cloud9:


----------



## princessellie

:cloud9:


----------



## kirsten1985

Pink_Witch said:


> :thumbup: yay kirsten glad it arrived ok!! Did it need inserts, i didnt realise :nope: im sorry!!
> 
> I thought id order the bigger size as it would last her a bit longer,. she looks sooooooooooooooo cute in it-im glad you like it, i love it but i dont think ern would appreciate a girly nappy!!:haha:

Lol no not sure what Ern would think to being called a princess!!!!! :lol:

Yeah I love it thanks, it will def last her to the end of her nappying days! :D


----------



## thelilbump

aww Cole's adorable!


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> Okay so i bit the bullet he was having some nappy free time and i couldnt resist putting him in his SS nappy!!
> 
> Even though it is one size, it seems to fit like a glove and i cant believe how much more comfy it looks and feels :thumbup:
> 
> even DH is impressed :happydance:
> 
> So here he is, in his first cloth nappy.. he stayed in it for only 10 min as he had cream on his bum (i used a flushable liner) and is still pooing like mad LOL
> 
> https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs096.snc3/16331_191429207150_569242150_3123412_7810991_n.jpg

:cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Pink_Witch

awwwwwwwww cole looks sooo cute in his nappy :D


----------



## thelilbump

awww after seein all your LO's, i can't wait to get my nappy now :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

gonna put Daisy in her Mutt tomorro so i will defo take pics and post...i was gonna the first time she wore it but we'd left Phone's downstairs and were in a rush :blush:


----------



## kirsten1985

:rofl: Can't wait to see Daisy's Butt in a Mutt!!


----------



## saraendepity

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: 


have you seen the strawberry shortcake one they do? Uber cute!


----------



## thelilbump

:yipee: i _think_ my nappy might have come :happydance:

...however I got the purple (yes purple) card of doom :hissy: It's something recorded delivery anyway and it's the only other thing i can think of that i'm expecting. Hopefully gonna be able to get it tomoz :thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

purple?? lol, never seen a purple card of doom??

you must be special

:happydance: so glad ur nappy has come (hopefully)

x


----------



## thelilbump

teehee it's a xmassy one with snowflakes and stuff!


----------



## princessellie

haha thats dead good!! i want one lol

ooh u dont have to pay the 50p in december!!

x


----------



## thelilbump

no lol but it won't get to the local PO until after xmas now :cry: Hopefully going to be able to go tomorrow on the way to the relys :happydance: I soo hope it's the nappy I'm dead excited! Sad aren't I??! :blush:


----------



## princessellie

haha no, when i got mine i remember paul shouted up at me, ellie youve got a parcel, so i said oooh open it lets see what it is, so he went to open it and send eeh theres a card, and i literally screamed! NO DONT OPEN IT!!! DONT OPEN MY NAPPY!!!!

hahahaha

x


----------



## saraendepity

LOL :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

well the parcel wasn't my nappy :cry:



...because it arrived xmas eve :yipee: :happydance:

I got a gorgeous Nature Babies Pocket, its pink and spotty and a Happy Heiny Cloth nappy keyring which i put on my keys straight away, my Oh think i've gone potty :haha:

Thankyou so much to my SS xx


----------



## princessellie

:happydance:

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yay you got it! Pics pics pics!!


----------



## Faerie

I'm so glad you finally received it and you like it! Bloody RM, they deserve shooting. Apparently they can't track a recorded package unless it's been delivered... stuuupid!

Sofia got the most gorgeous Bib and Tucker nappy from Kirsten and we loves it lots!


----------



## saraendepity

awww Sofia looks adorable!! :cloud9:


----------



## thelilbump

That nappy is so cute Henny! Don't think i've ever seen them before :dohh:


----------



## kirsten1985

:happydance: Glad it fits her Henny! I was on a mission to find one that no-one else had!!

:D :D :D


----------



## thelilbump

Heres my new nature babies nappy, it's just about to in the wash can't wait to try it out!

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e311/Tiggybops/DSCF1886.jpg


----------



## thelilbump

ooops that's massive :blush: :laugh2:


----------



## saraendepity

its Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## princessellie

donna, if your parcel wasnt your nappy then what was it? :blush:

im nosy hahaha

x


----------



## princessellie

ps all the nappies look gorgeous!!! i'll put a pic of mine up when its dry, forgot to take one before i washed it :dohh:

x


----------



## thelilbump

lol it was a xmas present for someone else. A relative had sent it to ours thinking we were more likely to be in than they were.


Nosey sod :haha: 

:flower: :kiss:


----------



## princessellie

lmao, i am nosy! what can i say lol

i cant help it!!

:shy:

x


----------

